# Baptismal Certificate Questions



## Christusregnat (Jun 16, 2010)

Howdy y'all,

I have a few questions for those knowledgeable concerning the use of baptismal certificates; specifically, the historic practice and legal usage in Christendom:

1. If a baptism is performed at a church plant, is the overseeing session the mother church? In other words, does the baptism get recorded in the minutes of the mother church rather than the church plant?

2. Is it a universal custom for the church overseeing the baptism to retain an original copy of the baptismal certificate, and issue a copy to the parents?

3. What is the relationship between a baptismal record (or a ledger of baptisms performed) and the original baptismal certificate? For example, if the church keeps a ledger of baptisms performed, is it necessary for it to retain an original certificate?

4. What information is required to be on the baptismal certificate for it to be a valid form of identifying a particular person?

P.S. This is not intended for debate, but merely a request for information from parties that may know about this.

Cheers,


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone? Class? Beuler?


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 17, 2010)

bump (cricket chirping sound)


----------



## JOwen (Jun 17, 2010)

1. In the FRCNA the answer to this question is yes, the mother church handles all records kept until such a time as the plant becomes an established congregation with a functioning consistory. Then the records are transfered to the new church where the membership resides.
2. In our church the sheet that the baptismal certificate is printed on has a perforated bottom with all the pertinent information plus the signature of the minister and clerk. 
3. They both have the same power and function as an official record.
4. Legal birth name(s), first and last, date, place of baptism, and the signature of the minister who preformed the baptism.


----------

